

SeaMicro and its 512-core Atom-based 10u server - rbanffy
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/14/seamicro_sm10000_server/

======
kqr2
Link to related discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1429628>

------
runT1ME
Does anyone understand if this is a bunch of CPUs that are 'virtualized' to
look like separate systems, or is it a 512 way SMT machine?

~~~
ComputerGuru
From what I understood, they'd appear to be separate systems.

The whole point of their custom silicon was to share certain resources between
the various CPUs _as systems_. If it were the equivalent of, say, a 2-CPU
motherboard, none of that would have been necessary since they don't each
expect their own I/O coprocessors, memory banks, etc.

~~~
hga
Yes, e.g. each core sees 4 virtual SATA drives; the box itself can house 64
real drives in the front.

